# Sharp cervical pain when baby moves?



## spunky84

I've been getting some sharp (what I'm assuming) cervical pain when baby moves. Not like every time she moves, but there have been a few days where she's moving a lot & I keep getting these consistent sharp, shooting pains in what I'm guessing is my cervix.

The first time it really happened a lot was when I was 37w3d. She was moving almost consistently for 3-4 hours and they just kept coming & didn't stop until she settled down. Some of them were pretty painful - the point I had to start breathing through them.

At my 38 week appt, LO is still pretty high up & not engaged (first baby).

A couple nights ago, I was sitting on the birth ball and was getting them again when she was moving - though not as much or as painful.

Then tonight (39 weeks), I was getting these again while she started moving around a lot.

Is it maybe just her hitting a nerve? She's posterior, so I'm guessing it's difficult for her to engage (can a posterior baby engage?). Is it possible she's trying to engage but can't due to her being posterior?

At one point tonight, it kind of felt like she (or something) scrapped across the top (middle part) of my pubic bone - like it was a sharp/popping pain (a combination of both).

Any ideas what this could be? Is just hitting some nerves?


----------



## Duejan2012

i would guess her head against your cervix. My daughter was posterior and managed to engage like that? I could be wrong but im guessing theres some lightening going on there xx


----------



## phrumkidost

I've been getting this too, but at my last appointment they said the head was 3/5 engaged, so I am assuming it is lightening (not for sure though?)


----------



## embeth

I don't know what it is but I have been getting this for a couple of weeks now. He just won't stop sometimes and it is so painful!! At 34 wks she said he was 1/5 engaged and a couple of days ago she said he was just sitting about to go into the pelvis so not at all engaged. The pain is horrible at times I have to just stop and get through it! X


----------



## jjbump

Yep, I'm getting these pains and they make me jump!


----------



## samlee08

Snap! But when I get this sharp pain it feels like my waters could explode everywhere!! x


----------



## butterfly5

I am 3/5 engaged and feels my water will burst too when it happens x


----------



## spunky84

Ugh!

I'd be thrilled if this from lightening! I just have a feeling it's not :(

I got this a lot last night and has been happening almost all day today! Right now I'm just glad to have a break from it, but right now have pelvic pressure and am just flat out uncomfortable!

I just hope whatever it is, that it is getting my body ready!


----------



## samlee08

butterfly5 said:


> I am 3/5 engaged and feels my water will burst too when it happens x

How do you know or when were you told about being partly engaged?


----------



## butterfly5

My midwife told me on Friday I was 3/5 :)


----------

